# Bunk Bed Rail



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

Made a nice bunk bed rail. It was a team effort. The metal brackets reach all the way to the wall, bought at Lowes. They were bent to 90 deg and corners rounded by a friend, the holes drilled by my dad, the wood was made by my dad, brackets painted by me, covered and padded by DW. Its easy to remove and my son can still get down at the end, cant get back up yet. He just drops on his sisters legs when he hops down, she just grunts and moans at him.....


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Looks good









Maybe you could install a ladder for him also just a thought

Don


----------



## Txcamper (Apr 3, 2006)

In what section of the store were the brackets? They look sturdy.


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

The brackets were actually flat stock steel. About 3 feet long, I dont remember what gauge the steel was but you cant bend it by hand. We used a vice and oxy/accetline ( sp?) torch to heat it up and bend it to 90 deg. Then used a grinder to round the corners. Drilled 4 holes for the wood to mount to, paint and done. They reach to the outside wall under the matress so his weight keeps it from rolling off.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

That looks like a winner! Your team effort definitely paid off









Bet you could sell a few of those to some of our members with little ones in upper bunks


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

They look great. I made these for our 26RS, one for each side.









This is my 3 yo (at the time, she's almost 6 now) climbing up the ladder. I have since painted them white to match the cabinetry. They are made from Poplar, and screwed right to the aluminum frame of the bed. I had to remove the MDF trim (the dark cherry stuff) to fasten these.

Tim


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

Nice job!...BTW...I love Tigger!


----------



## Txcamper (Apr 3, 2006)

hatcityhosehauler said:


> They look great. I made these for our 26RS, one for each side.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They also look good...


----------



## kjdj (Sep 14, 2004)

http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...si&img=1418

Here is my version.


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

hatcityhosehauler said:


> They look great. I made these for our 26RS, one for each side.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mine look like these except I stained mine to match the dark cherry stuff.

J


----------

